# Quarter Sawn White Oak with Oak Plywood



## Core2 (Jan 2, 2014)

If I do a frame and panel, with the frame being Quarter Sawn White Oak, and the Panel being oak plywood wood how would that look? Has anyone used these together?

The Plywood won't be anything special. Just oak plywood from Lowe's.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I would try to find quartersawn oak plywood. I see your in the Midwest, Menards sells it by special order or try to find a hardwood dealer that has it. I buy mine from ll Johnson's lumber . Menards has it at a better price.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

It is done all the time. It will look great, if you like oak, that is.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes try to get the quarter sawn plywood. Too me it wood look a whole lot better.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't particularly care for the cathedral grain look of plain sawn oak, besides which most oak plywood at the box stores has a red oak veneer which could have a different color in the finished piece. I would (and do) use quartersawn oak. Without knowing exactly where you are, you could try Menard's; that might be the easiest. Be aware, that will probably be special order, and they stick a pretty stiff "packing" charge on it. Or try to find a Columbia Forest Products dealer nearby and ask for it there. Good hardwood lumber dealer's sometimes stock it as well.


----------



## Beard (Dec 24, 2013)

I built Norms tall clock out of quarter sawn white oak not sure the size of your panel but, I glued up two quarter sawn boards and milled them to 1/4 they looked real good I will post the clock soon.

I did build a gun cabinet the bottom three draws were quarter sawn white oak and the plywood case was red oak it turned out good. I used golden oak from minwax. I would take some scrap and test the finish you will be using.

The back of the clock was quarter sawn white oak in VA a 1/4 sheet was almost 80.00


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

This might not be very helpful to you, but any veneered sheets (mdf) we get over here are usually crown one side and quarter sawn on the other, the best of both worlds. As for mixing solid wood with veneered sheets, it's done all the time and usually both finish the same.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

If you don't want to go for QSWO plywood, try to use the more straight grained parts (rift) of the oak plywood for your panels. Rift with qs would make an appealing looking panel. As Renners mention, there is the veneer panel option. I have made my own QS panels using oak veneer from Rockler (24" x 96" Pressure Sensitive Veneer - White Oak (Quarter Sliced) Item #: 61332). Avoid rotary cut plywood since the grain pattern is wild and unnatural.


----------

